# just planing a trip



## red&amp;whitedog (Aug 14, 2003)

lookin 4 some advice on where to hit some wild birds lookin to come set up camp and hunt for 5 days have 3 good dogs 2 pointers 1 lab not lookin to hit all this commercial stuff thats why im going to ND rather then SD i here there is not as much $ to hunt and not as many people my dogs need real birds enough pheasant tournaments :beer: bring on the real birds!!!


----------



## CityHunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Welcome R&W Dog.

Well I think you're a bit misinformed really. We don't have a shortage of upland hunters. Available land gets pounded the first 2 weeks. If you go West of the Missouri R. and South of I-94, you'll be knocking on doors all day to get on a piece or two. Go north and access gets a little bit better, but bird numbers aren't there.

Be prepared to knock on a lot of doors, but you should get some birds.


----------



## marsue (Aug 8, 2003)

Fellow Badger, the ND state will take your money to hunt pheasants (October 11-17) but will not let you on CRP land with the locals. Maybe we can trade fresh water for hunting equal treatment in the future.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Wrong...Marsue...you can hunt CRP.State lands cannot be hunted the first week by non-res.I think you are talking about PLOTS,not just CRP.

Red and White...it is basically pheasant shooting the first week of the season.After that first week it is pheasant hunting.If you have dogs,you can get excellent hunting.I hunt pheasants in Nov. and Dec after deer season and getting on land is a lot easier.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

If you want to have any access to good pheasant land plan don't plan on coming the first several weeks of the season. ND's pheasant areas are just as locked-up as SD's...maybe even worse.

Marsue, you haven't even hit double digits in posts and already you're spouting off about stuff you are quite obviously VERY MISINFORMED about. I find it amazing that there's people who would come on a website and make statements like yours being so little informed as yourself. If you want to know the REAL laws, not the BS your hunting buddies or whoever have told you, consult either the G&F or shoot me a PM and I'd be happy to fill you in.


----------



## David S Proffitt (Sep 13, 2002)

Hey, no offense to anyone but the hunting is fantastic and access is good near Watford City. I went in July to scout, and see the wifes family. You have good access to private land with a little effort - little. Plus you have good hunting on a TON of Federal land. Don't let people scare you off. I have hunted this area for several years. Typically get our pheasants in the AM and work on the sharptails in the afternoons. Plus, this may sound surprising, the local people are very happy to see you come and visit! Great North Dakota people all around! Have a great time!


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

David...Do you happen to own a hotel in Watford City?? Just wondering since you don't live here and play it up like there is open land just waiting for hunters to hunt it.

H2OfowlND


----------



## David S Proffitt (Sep 13, 2002)

yes I do. And yes there is a lot of good to great hunting in the area with people who want hunters there.


----------

